# XeVISION XV-LX70 Unboxing



## caseyse (Oct 25, 2014)

I received my XeVISION XV-LX70 yesterday – Thank you Dan! I also purchased a spare battery and two spare bulbs.








The light with its dual o-ring is beautiful and built like a tank. The battery pack is 8500 mAh, CNC anodized, with gold contacts. The light and charger also have gold contacts, so there won't be any oxidation corrosion caused by the mixing of metals. The charger and battery contacts are very large and look like they will hold up for a lifetime.







Both the case and light come with optional shoulder straps (dual Velcro mounts for the light).







The light isn't as heavy as I imagined, and with the optional handle, it feels well balanced in my hand.


I am very impressed with the design and finish, both top notch. Although expensive, I can see value for the money spent.


----------



## bulbmogul (Oct 28, 2014)

There is no need to quote the OP in its entirety - Norm


Your pictures have not showe up


----------



## XeRay (Oct 28, 2014)

The pictures work fine for me !! Numerous times I viewed them, including right now.
They load quickly and I was able to see them right away, when you initially posted them.
Good "un-boxing" photos.


----------



## caseyse (Oct 28, 2014)

I did install a new kernel on the server this afternoon requiring a reboot. I suspect you visited the thread during this short process. 

The LX70 is a fantastic light with excellent throw, and the ability for me to take it diving is a big added benefit. I have two clients (who like toys) interested in my bringing it to work to demo.


----------



## BVH (Oct 28, 2014)

I've been able to see them since your initial posting.


----------



## XeRay (Oct 30, 2014)

Note: There is no time or thermal limit on the high setting 7500 lumens (70 watts) on the XV-LX70.
The only limit is the size and number of batteries you have, as for run time at 7500 lumens (70 watts).
Also, the unit does not need to throttle the power (reduced output) to control heat. 
The unit was designed to operate at 70 watts continuously, and properly manage the heat dissipation by design. 
Note: the VERY significant surface area of the heat sink fins are more than adequate to accomplish this task, in fact it was "over engineered" in that respect.
The unit will never get too hot to handle, even after extended usage at the 70 watt, 7500 lumens high setting. 
Only the glass lens is a potential burn hazard, it gets very hot.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 30, 2014)

There is no need to quote the OP in its entirety - Norm

I want a light, that has more intensity/throw/KcD than the HIGHbeam, of a carheadlight,

Can the XeVISION XV-LX70, do this job? What is the CD/KcD, intensity of this spotlight? How far does it reach?

Is this Halogen, LED, or HID? I think, my Fenix TK61, and my Nitecore TM36, can sure win of a highbeam of a car, but not tested yet, not 100 percent sure.


----------



## XeRay (Oct 30, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> I want a light, that has more intensity/throw/KcD than the HIGHbeam, of a carheadlight,
> 
> Can the XeVISION XV-LX70, do this job? What is the CD/KcD, intensity of this spotlight? How far does it reach?
> 
> Is this Halogen, LED, or HID? I think, my Fenix TK61, and my Nitecore TM36, can sure win of a highbeam of a car, but not tested yet, not 100 percent sure.



A car headlight beam (highbeam) is a candle by comparison to this searchlight. A typical car headlight highbeam is not very well columated or even very bright (lumens).
A typical halogen Headlight (1 bulb/lamp) is only maybe about 1000 lumens to maybe 1500 lumens I believe. I am sure someone here can give a more experienced comment to this.
A factory (stock) car headlight (1 bulb/lamp) with HID using a projector style headlight, the best kind of Headlight for HID, the bulb is producing about 3200 lumens (35 watts).

This HID light produces a usable beam that will effectively project more than 1 mile, you need binoculars or a 'scope' in order to identify anything smaller like animals or people at those distances. 
Look at the reviews by "BVH" and "Patriot" in another thread here. They did beam shots etc.
This link will get you to the beginning of the reviews conversation, photos and Youtube videos:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...olarion-PH50&p=4333959&viewfull=1#post4333959


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice pics, this light sure looks like a tank as far as build quaility goes.


----------



## XeRay (Oct 30, 2014)

Mr. Tone said:


> Nice pics, this light sure looks like a tank as far as build quaility goes.



We even have a video of the unit being driven over by a car and thrown. Only some scratching of the anodizing is evident, no other damage, not even the heatsink fins are bent.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 31, 2014)

XeRay said:


> We even have a video of the unit being driven over by a car and thrown. Only some scratching of the anodizing is evident, no other damage, not even the heatsink fins are bent.



That is impressive. You guys do a great job of working all the details out BEFORE releasing a product. That is a big kudos to you. Your lights are clearly made for serious use and I appreciate quality and attention to detail. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bulbmogul (Nov 12, 2014)

BVH said:


> I've been able to see them since your initial posting.


 They had not showed up for me at the time i first viewed them or i would not have posted that. I do see them now..


----------



## HIDSGT (Dec 14, 2014)

just way to big!


----------



## XeRay (Dec 14, 2014)

HIDSGT said:


> just way to big!



Similar in weight and size, to all Premium Grade (mil. spec) HID lights, of 40 bulb watts and higher. 
This light produces 42%, more light than its nearest competitor(s), ~7500 bulb lumens. 
The highest of those others is 50 watts (5300 lumens), this light is 70 watts on the high setting.


----------



## bright star (Dec 18, 2014)

Would love to see the beam shots on this light


----------



## Parker VH (Dec 18, 2014)

bright star said:


> Would love to see the beam shots on this light



See post #8 for a link.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jan 18, 2015)

What was the final price after spare battery, 2 spare bulbs, and tax? Do you scuba dive with it?


----------



## XeRay (Jan 18, 2015)

BeastFlashlight said:


> What was the final price after spare battery, 2 spare bulbs, and tax? Do you scuba dive with it?



He does scuba dive with it, it has double O-ring protection at the battery junction (mating) for optimal waterproofing. The spare bulbs should not be necessary and at most 1 spare not 2.
No sales tax was collected, we are in Utah, he in California. Pricing is on the website, but does not include the spare battery, but the spare bulb price is shown.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha yes the bulb price is right there that was a very lazy question of me, i swear i think about selling all my lights other than an EDC and just buying this one...a monster flood & a monster throw light in one, which is not possible in an LED


----------



## Onestep (Jan 19, 2015)

XeRay said:


> He does scuba dive with it, it has double O-ring protection at the battery junction (mating) for optimal waterproofing. The spare bulbs should not be necessary and at most 1 spare not 2.
> No sales tax was collected, we are in Utah, he in California. Pricing is on the website, but does not include the spare battery, but the spare bulb price is shown.


I think it would be quite difficult to do a proper bulb change while scuba diving?.?.?.?


----------



## XeRay (Jan 20, 2015)

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/beamshot-vergleiche/39288-hid-beamshots-lemax-polarion-firefoxes-mircofire-sanmak.html

Here is a comparison, the LX70 (XVLX-70) to a few other "competing references" of high performance HID searchlight products.


----------



## LightningJack (Jan 20, 2015)

Very nice light but the color temperature is way to warm for me besides the price


----------



## XeRay (Jan 20, 2015)

LightningJack said:


> Very nice light but the color temperature is way to warm for me besides the price



Sorry to hear you prefer blue light, much less effective to the human eye. 
Blue light, you would give up about 20% of the output (lumens), hardly worth it, and the targets would loose their natural coloration, everything would be more washed out as gray.
The research has been done by others, this is a much more suitable color for optimal human eye performance. Also high wattage rated bulbs used for this ballast technology do not exist above ~4000 Kelvin.
Bulbs with a P32d base (socket) and not cheaply made Asian bulbs, compatible for standard SAE/Military/Aviation grade HID hardware (optics, ballasts etc).


----------



## LightningJack (Jan 20, 2015)

XeRay said:


> Sorry to hear you prefer blue light, much less effective to the human eye.
> Blue light, you would give up about 20% of the output (lumens), hardly worth it, and the targets would loose their natural coloration, everything would be more washed out as gray.
> The research has been done by others, this is a much more suitable color for optimal human eye performance. Also high wattage rated bulbs used for this ballast technology do not exist above ~4000 Kelvin.
> Bulbs with a P32d base (socket) and not cheaply made Asian bulbs, compatible for standard SAE/Military/Aviation grade HID hardware (optics, ballasts etc).



Yes i know that 4000k is more useful,i have tested it by myself but i just dont like it and blue tint also.5000k is perfect compromise for mr,pure white.It's just a matter of taste.I konw of the quality the lx70 is made of 

Greetings


----------



## XeRay (Jan 20, 2015)

5000K bulbs means a loss of about 10% of the lumens. All other things being equal. Not so bad as 6000K, the lumens losses, bulb efficacy.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jan 20, 2015)

And i'm guessing the beamshot of that FF4, although incredibly impressive for it's size, only lasts a minute or 2. LeMax blows the Polarian 50 away


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 21, 2015)

That looks like a very high quality light, Dan. Congratulations!


----------



## XeRay (Jan 21, 2015)

LuxLuthor said:


> That looks like a very high quality light, Dan. Congratulations!


"Long time no see" LUX


----------



## The_Driver (Jan 21, 2015)

BeastFlashlight said:


> And i'm guessing the beamshot of that FF4, although incredibly impressive for it's size, only lasts a minute or 2. LeMax blows the Polarian 50 away



Yes, the FF4 only lasts for 3 Minutes in the 60W-mode. It has a timer-based step down to prevent overheating. It steps down to the normal 40W-mode which is still very impressive. The 40W-mode will last until the batteries are empty (around 1h). 

The light that is not really impressive anymore is the Polarion PH50. It's only really worth it if you need the robustness.


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 23, 2015)

yea the PH50 really fails in comparison and considering its price id say Polarian needs to get their act together and release something new vs. the same of chit year after year. even the FF4 was more impressive then the PH50.

its too bad the LX70 has such a big head. kind of a deal breaker for me. great throw and spill tho.


----------



## The_Driver (Jan 24, 2015)

HIDSGT said:


> yea the PH50 really fails in comparison and considering its price id say Polarian needs to get their act together and release something new vs. the same of chit year after year. even the FF4 was more impressive then the PH50.
> 
> its too bad the LX70 has such a big head. kind of a deal breaker for me. great throw and spill tho.



You have to remember that they sell to government agencies and militaries of different countries. The lights have to be certified for als kinds of things. That will always be expensive! Once they have a working product though they can sell it for 20 years and make lots of money. 

The robustness is a key feature though. You can drop a Polarion on concrete an it will continue to function without problems. The only thing that might happen is that it will turn off and on again. 
Another key feature is the very fast start up by overdriving the bulb. The FF4 needs much more time to reach full brightness.


----------



## XeRay (Jan 24, 2015)

HIDSGT said:


> its too bad the XV-LX70 has such a big head. kind of a deal breaker for me. great throw and spill tho.



The head size is optimized to get the best performance without going too big. With that many lumens (7500 L), its impossible to do a very good job with a smaller reflector. Its not really that much bigger in diameter than the Polarion PH40 or 50. The fins around the head, also make it look bigger than the actual measurements. See the website for more details. The head is about 30 mm larger than the Polarion PH40 or PH50 (slighly more than an inch, 25.4 mm= 1 in.)


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 29, 2015)

The_Driver said:


> You have to remember that they sell to government agencies and militaries of different countries. The lights have to be certified for als kinds of things. That will always be expensive! Once they have a working product though they can sell it for 20 years and make lots of money.
> 
> The robustness is a key feature though. You can drop a Polarion on concrete an it will continue to function without problems. The only thing that might happen is that it will turn off and on again.
> Another key feature is the very fast start up by overdriving the bulb. The FF4 needs much more time to reach full brightness.


yes I'm aware of that. I work for a LE agency and T&E'd the PH50 and even let our SWAT team use it and it was essentially useless in patrol and the SWAT guys say they too had no use for it. they did have a use for a power light that cud b placed on the ground or on a hood and pointed at a house of wherever need be but they and I found no use for the PH50 as its just too big.

my Mircofire Warrior was dropped, thrown and fell off a police car and bounced around on the road a few times and it never broke and worked perfectly for years so imo durability and function has never been an issue with any HID I've ever owned but ill agree the Polarion is probably much more durable and yes it has instant strike which is nice.

but so does any LED these days and their as bright as HID's are now at 1/4 the price, weight and size. and with new LED's coming out every few months its only a matter of time before LED's completely take over the flashlight market if they haven't already.



XeRay said:


> The head size is optimized to get the best performance without going too big. With that many lumens (7500 L), its impossible to do a very good job with a smaller reflector. Its not really that much bigger in diameter than the Polarion PH40 or 50. The fins around the head, also make it look bigger than the actual measurements. See the website for more details. The head is about 30 mm larger than the Polarion PH40 or PH50 (slighly more than an inch, 25.4 mm= 1 in.)


yes I agree but that doesn't change the fact that its too dam big for any law enforcement officer to use as a daily light. wen a light comes with a strap its too dam big.

Xeray and Polarion are really missing the boat in the market of useable HID lights. make the head and light smaller and LE all around the world buy them instantly like their doing with LED's. its not impossible to make the reflector smaller. you just chose not to make it smaller cause throw wud suffer.

wen ur company comes out with a light similar to the FF4 in size with instant stike capability ppl in LE and search and rescue will be buying it and it will be on back order cause ull have a tough time keeping up with demand. 

for someone that wants it as a novelty or to go camping with while wearing a strap around their shoulder I'm sure it works great but for those that need a light for functionality and size this light is essentially useless.


----------



## XeRay (Jan 29, 2015)

With the price point of all the low cost Chinese stuff you refer too, it would be impossible to compete against them unless its also built in China. It wouldn't have an electroformed reflector, or high quality bulb or ballast and likely 2nd or 3rd rate quality batteries.
We see no point in making another me-too product, more than enough of those out there already.
There is no LED with anything close to this performance, and the nearest HID is pretty far off too.

Our local police SWAT team already had one success story, a "volatile crazy" with a gun, a hostage situation with him making threats from his house, they shined the 70watt light into his living room window making it as bright as daylight inside, he gave up instantly, no more shots fired from either side. Sounds useful and effective to me, it might have paid for itself in that one case alone.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jan 29, 2015)

HIDSGT said:


> but so does any LED these days and their as bright as HID's are now at 1/4 the price, weight and size. and with new LED's coming out every few months its only a matter of time before LED's completely take over the flashlight market if they haven't already.



I like buying multi LED lumen monsters. If I had to bet $$ on it i'd bet that 10 yrs from now an LED light will still fall short of this one. I think the best chance of me losing that bet would be if a new heatsink material were to be designed that was a better heat conductor than copper yet much lighter.

This throws a perfectly regulated 7,500 lumens 1,300 meters for an hour and 40 minutes straight with zero step down. LEDs don't even approach that. My most impressive heat sinked 4-XML2 light is regulated at 3,200 lumens and when it approaches 20 minutes it's def time to shut it off it gets way too hot by then (and i'm not even sure if the regulation is perfect). AND there's no way it throws as far as XeRay! As far as i've been told in here LEDs can throw fewer lumens far, or flood a ton of lumens close, but not do both. HIDs can, that's victory #1. HID victory #2 is max output for entire battery life. An LED light that could hold 7,500 lumens for 100 minutes with zero loss would be much bigger & heavier than this light. And nevermind the fact that it wouldn't throw 1,300 meters either


----------



## The_Driver (Jan 30, 2015)

BeastFlashlight said:


> I like buying multi LED lumen monsters. If I had to bet $$ on it i'd bet that 10 yrs from now an LED light will still fall short of this one. I think the best chance of me losing that bet would be if a new heatsink material were to be designed that was a better heat conductor than copper yet much lighter.
> 
> This throws a perfectly regulated 7,500 lumens 1,300 meters for an hour and 40 minutes straight with zero step down. LEDs don't even approach that. My most impressive heat sinked 4-XML2 light is regulated at 3,200 lumens and when it approaches 20 minutes it's def time to shut it off it gets way too hot by then (and i'm not even sure if the regulation is perfect). AND there's no way it throws as far as XeRay! As far as i've been told in here LEDs can throw fewer lumens far, or flood a ton of lumens close, but not do both. HIDs can, that's victory #1. HID victory #2 is max output for entire battery life. An LED light that could hold 7,500 lumens for 100 minutes with zero loss would be much bigger & heavier than this light. And nevermind the fact that it wouldn't throw 1,300 meters either



You basically got it! 
The LX70 has no real competition in its category. I'm guessing it might stay this way for another 2-3 years. Then the best modded LED throwers might have a chance of equaling its performance. But modded led throwers are not something one can just buy. They just represent the best that is technically possible at a given point in time. 

@XeRay: I do think that a heat resistant diffusor that one can easily attach to the head of the light would be a very useful thing. It would make the light more versatile. What do you think?


----------



## XeRay (Jan 30, 2015)

The_Driver said:


> @XeRay: I do think that a heat resistant diffuser that one can easily attach to the head of the light would be a very useful thing. It would make the light more versatile. What do you think?



We do offer a diffuser (detachable) lens, its about $200.00


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jan 30, 2015)

Any beamshots with diffuser on?


----------



## XeRay (Jan 30, 2015)

Sorry no, not at the moment.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jan 31, 2015)

The_Driver said:


> You basically got it!
> The LX70 has no real competition in its category. I'm guessing it might stay this way for another 2-3 years. Then the best modded LED throwers might have a chance of equaling its performance.



Hasn't this already happened? LV-LX70 says 'Illumination distance' is 2,300 meters, but somewhere else i think i saw usable distance at 1,300 meters. Not sure what they mean exactly, LED ANSI meter ratings are meters at .25 lux, is LV-LX70 .25 lux at 1,300 or 2,300 meters? If it's 1,300 meters than there have been a couple LED mods that throw a little further already. But if it's .25 lux at 2,300 meters than i think even Deft-X falls a little bit short of this light at 70W

XeRay - Please let me get this straight, other than buying a spare battery or spare bulb there are no upgrades that cost extra correct? I think in the total beginning you offered better components of some kind for extra money, but then i think you just decided to make all of the best components come standard, do i have that right?

...man has there ever been a sale on this light? A sale price might push me over the edge. I believe awhile back there was a group buy attempt but not enough takers darn


----------



## XeRay (Jan 31, 2015)

BeastFlashlight said:


> Hasn't this already happened? XV-LX70 says 'Illumination distance' is 2,300 meters, but somewhere else i think i saw usable distance at 1,300 meters. Not sure what they mean exactly, LED ANSI meter ratings are meters at .25 lux, is LV-LX70 .25 lux at 1,300 or 2,300 meters? If it's 1,300 meters than there have been a couple LED mods that throw a little further already. But if it's .25 lux at 2,300 meters than i think even Deft-X falls a little bit short of this light at 70W
> 
> XeRay - Please let me get this straight, other than buying a spare battery or spare bulb there are no upgrades that cost extra correct? I think in the total beginning you offered better components of some kind for extra money, but then i think you just decided to make all of the best components come standard, do i have that right?



The light produces usable effective light out past 2000 meters (~2200 yards), Patriot "only" tested it in his videos to more than 1400 meters (1500+ yards). I believe, that's where your thinking is coming from.
Yes, as standard we include an igniter module (XeSparQ) and a Philips DL50/740 bulb (high power rated bulb). It also makes for a very fast bulb change, since the igniter has a bayonet socket.
This compares to others using a normal 35 watt bulb. The diffuser is extra, about $200.00
We are not anticipating any sales on this light, we have had little motivation so far to do that. The profit margin on this light is far less than you might imagine.
So far all the buyers have been amazed by its performance, more than the videos can really even display, "shock and awe" has been stated by more than a few.


----------



## The_Driver (Jan 31, 2015)

With "equaling its performance" I meant that a LED light would need to have spot that is just as intense (2000m throw), but also the same size and also have a similarily bright spill. Runtime should also be similar. Anything less than that would just be comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jan 31, 2015)

......


----------

